# Let's see your... Udolpho Wolfe's Aromatic Snapps



## KBbottles (Nov 9, 2011)

Anyone have pictures of the many colors and varieties these bottles come in?  I have always found them very interesting and appealing and am considering purchasing a few eventually for my own collection.  Thanks!

 -KB


----------



## passthebottle (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey KB, thanks for the opportunity to post my U.W. , again.


----------



## passthebottle (Nov 9, 2011)

[]


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 9, 2011)

Sadly I sold all Of these...

 https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u143/tigue710/demi%20wolf/202_0245.jpg

 https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u143/tigue710/demi%20wolf/202_0253.jpg

 https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u143/tigue710/demi%20wolf/202_0244.jpg


----------



## KBbottles (Nov 10, 2011)

That is one awesome OP schnapps!!!  Really incredible.  I am amazed at all the colors these come in too.  Anybody else on here collect them?


----------



## KBbottles (Nov 10, 2011)

Those are AWESOME Tigue!!  Beautiful array of color there.


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 11, 2011)

I was a bottle show a few years ago, maybe Lowell, where a guy had an entire table or two full of these in various colors and sizes.  Don't know much about them, but have two clean examples in different sizes that I would let go reasonably.  I think the smaller one is light amber and the larger a lighter green shade.

 PD


----------



## sandchip (Nov 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  passthebottle
> 
> Hey KB, thanks for the opportunity to post my U.W. , again.


 
 I never get tired of seeing that beauty.  Just off the chain in every respect.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks KB, I sure miss them...  I'm interested in the green one PD


----------



## captcadillac (Nov 11, 2011)

Here is a green Udolphos with a little olive, I/P appiled lip.
 Captcadillac


----------



## captcadillac (Nov 11, 2011)

The I/P
 captcadillac


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Nov 11, 2011)

Here's mine. I never showed it on here before, but I think mine is the newest and most common out of the ones already shown. I mainly got it for the color.[]


----------



## diggerdirect (Nov 11, 2011)

Heres one we dug last year, crazy peach color & nice top. Smooth base..Al


----------



## diggerdirect (Nov 11, 2011)

pic


----------



## cookie (Nov 11, 2011)

Here's one I owned, in a super shade of green....


----------



## KBbottles (Nov 11, 2011)

Even the newer ones come in such nice colors!  I'm debating adding another category to my collection LOL.   They are very well-made bottles, so many varieties, and display like a rare square bitters collection but much more affordable []


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey KB, check this link out... now thats a run of Wolfes!

http://www.peachridgeglass.com/2011/07/tom-doligale-and-his-uldolpho-wolfes-aromatic-schnapps/


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 18, 2011)

I picked up these two a few years ago. I planned on collecting colored Wolfe's but it never really happened because my interest strayed to historical flasks instead. I still like the Wolfe bottles and they tend to be more afforable to collect.


----------



## waskey (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a typical amber colored one[8D] I never knew they came in so many great colors.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Nov 20, 2011)

Here's my dug iron pontil...guessing willington glass


----------



## Ace10Tex (Nov 23, 2011)

Tigue, 
 Yep I saw that back when Ferdinand posted that on his site a while back, he has some of the best pics of people's collections I have ever seen. From the pics he has posted of his own he has a very nice collection himself. Not sure if he belongs to this forum as I am fairly new here but his site as you know is great and he updates it at least weekly with some cool and informative stuff!! Thanks for posting! HH Ace


----------

